# Aloha from Hawaii



## kaloman (May 24, 2012)

Aloha guys and gals,

Just registered yesterday and thinking about getting back into archery after a 15 year hiatus. Looking forward to learning from you all!

Kaloman


----------



## sgtdww504 (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to AT hope you get all the help you need


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

kaloman.


----------



## Jenniffer (Mar 14, 2010)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Juanmaria (Oct 28, 2010)

Aloha Hawaii, all the islands, plus hunting. That's just wrong. Welcome abroad!


----------



## 4him (Jan 14, 2011)

Welcome to Archery Talk !


----------



## MTBOWHUNT3R (Apr 30, 2012)

Hello and welcom


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## kaloman (May 24, 2012)

Thanks folks for the warm welcome!


----------



## laylow808 (Oct 27, 2011)

howzit kaloman! welcome to AT


----------

